# Anyone heard of Silver Streak Line Kits/



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Someone just gave a me a HO scale tank car that appears to be at least 50 years old. The tank car was a kit and is completely metal. The car has a very strange hook on each end which are loops (reminds me of the loop couplers that Piko and Roco use). The car came in a box labeled "The Silver Streak Line" with Roundhouse automatic couplers. Has any one heard of this brand before?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...very good line from the 50s-70s...:thumbsup: Mostly known for their cabeeses... They probably have Mantua hook/loop couplers...the industry standard for a long time, even with those looks...


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for information! The car itself is in very good condition. The photo of hooks matches identically those on the tank car (which like the Roco and Piko hooks are very practical). To me, cars like this one echo back to an era when model trains were fun and freely available (no limited runs or pre-ordering required). I know we have more detail today but the models back then were more robust than today's and could withstand being held without little detail parts falling off. 

Thanks again!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, I've built a few Silver Streak cabooses. If I remember correctly the kits didn't come with couples so I installed Kadees. I built these in the '70s. Nice kits.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya I think the same thing the older kits where much better then todays kits my dad got me a new Athren locomotive for christmas and when I took it out of the box the details started falling off of it


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I started out with European trains (mostly ROCO) but got frustrated with the higher and higher prices around 2005. I switched to US trains due to their lower prices. I quickly discovered problems with parts falling or broken off (many different brands) when I purchased them or just touched them. Last year, I switched back to European trains again. I discovered Piko's Expert line of locomotives, not bad detail and most of it molded on. I am happy again!


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

silver streak came out in late 40s or earlier. some very nice kits for time.
megow, model master, main line models, globe, athern, westerfield, varney, penline, comet, ambroid were just a few of the early kit makers. at one time all you could get. there was no rtr stuff.


----------

